# apx 1938 Elgin Girl's Bike



## Turtle (Jul 7, 2008)

Well,

My long awaited Girl's Elgin finally arrived.






It has the decal with the model number on it. It is a *22-5068. The first character is not distinguishable hence the asterisk. I am not quite sure how the model numbers work for these. The catalogue I am looking at  shows all the bikes as having a number like 6KM-5068. Not as on mine with the *22 prefix. 



It appears to be a Bargain Special that was fairly bare bones. It has fenders and skirt guard but no truss rods, rack, tank, or lights. This appears correct for this model and is how I received the bike. Pretty much everything that is supposed to be there looks correct except the drop down parking stand has been replaced with a side stand. The broken bracket for the drop down stand came with the bike so I know that was what it was supposed to have. Additionally the tires are not correct. They are period black wall tires. The front is a "Kelly Springfield Road Trac" and the rear is a "Uniroyal Chain-United States Rubber Company".  The grips are "Hungerford Model D Super Jet"

Here is the disappointing news. The chain  stays where they exit from the bottom bracket are rusted through. I know that theoretically anything can be fixed but I am wondering if this is a reasonable thing to do. This certainly isn't any special or rare bike but it does have a charm. Perhaps I can wait until a better frame comes along for sale? Maybe just some serious welding to build it back up?





I'd appreciate any thoughts.

Cheers,

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## Gordon (Jul 7, 2008)

*Oh My!*

I recently took a perfectly good frame just like that to the scrap iron dealer. I had it around here forever and got tired of tripping over it. How typical - as soon as you get rid of it you find you need it. Sorry.


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure someone has one of these frames laying around that will sell it cheap. I would post an ad in the classifieds.


----------



## Turtle (Jul 7, 2008)

RATS!

Thanks Gordon for thinking of it. It does give me hope that it shouldn't be too hard to find a replacement. I'll post something on the classifieds.

Does anyone have any ideas about how those model numbers work?

Cheers,

Paula


----------

